# manzanita soaking time?



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i will be getting my order from manzanita burlworks tomorrow, and was wondering how long others who have used manzanita have had to soak it?

im no0t concerned about tannins, so i may just put it into my tank and weigh it down with rocks for now. but if soaking it only takes a few days, i will consider using a tub and pre soak it before sticking it in my tank.

thanks for any info/experiences.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i recieved my order, and went ahead and just put it in my tank and weighed it down with rocks. im going to check it in a week to see if it stays down...


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

you may have some trouble initially getting the wood to stay down, but either tie the rocks to it, or let it float for a few days. 

I personally didnt want the tannis, so i boiled mine every day after work for ~3 days. It sunk right away.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

I think mine took a month or more to finally sink. I bought it from the same place actually. You will most likely get, white growth on it too, dont worry its not dangerous and plecos/ottos will get rid of it.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Soak it in a Rubbermaid tub with power head for water circulation. The aeration helps prevent microbial odor from developing. If it's a very old and dry driftwood, it would soak in water fast and sink after a week.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i have mostly blackwater south american fish, so i don;t mind the tannins. when it got too dark i did a 75% wc and it cleared right up. im gonna do a 50% one tomorrow. the wood is currently weighed down with rocks, i think ill leave it like that for 2-3 weeks then check it. after the major tear down/rebuild i need to stay out of the tank and let my fish relax anyways...


----------

